# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Qyteti i Ipsuçit: Jo dëbimit të shqiptares

## Shijaksi-London

ANGLI / KISHA DHE DEPUTETI I ZONES SENSIBILIZOJNE OPINIONIN

*Ipsuçi: Jo dëbimit të shqiptares*

Gruaja dhe vajza e saj humbin azilin pas divorcit

 Gazeta Shqiptare
Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu

Kisha, deputeti dhe mbarë opinioni publik i qytetit të Ipsuiçit në Angli kanë dënuar dëbimin e shqiptares Ana Pareshi dhe vajzës saj Nikola nga Ministria e Brendshme angleze. Ky vendim ka ardhur pas ndarjes së Anës me bashkëshortin e saj anglez, pas dy vjet martese.
Po ndodh gjithnjë e më shpesh dhe me një sensibilizim më të gjerë. Emigrantët shqiptarë në Britaninë e Madhe po merren në mbrojtje nga banorët lokalë të zonave ku ata banojnë, për mos i kthyer në Shqipëri. Të vendosur që t'u shkojnë gjërave deri në fund, anglezët kanë angazhuar njerëzit më me pozitë, përfshi kishën dhe deputetin e zonës. Kanë bërë gazetat që të shkruajnë, duke sensibilizuar opinionin. E gjitha kjo në mbrojtje të emigrantëve shqiptarë të cilët në të shumtën e rasteve janë përbuzur dhe shndërruar në steriotipa gangsterësh nga gazetat e Londrës. Ndërkohë emigrantët e vërtetë shqiptarë e kanë treguar veten të aftë për t'u bërë pjesë e denjë në ato qytete angleze që i kanë hapur dyert, dhe tani, kundrejt tyre, po tregohet edhe shumë humanizëm. E tillë është edhe ngjarja e Anës e Nikolës, nënë e bijë, të cilat janë dëbuar me forcë nga Anglia.

*Ana dhe Nikola*
Sërish një qytet i tërë në Angli, përfshi kishën katolike, ngrihet në këmbë për t'i thënë "jo" largimit nga qyteti i tyre shqiptares Ana Pareshi dhe vajzës së saj Nikolë. Por, sikurse edhe në rastet e mëparshme, Ministria e Brendshme Angleze nuk ka ndryshuar mendje, pavarësisht se Ana kishte qënë e martuar me një shtetas anglez dhe se vajza e saj e lindur në Angli ishte shtetase e këtij vendi. Tani që shqiptarja është larguar nga ky qytet, gazeta lokale "Evening Star" ka hapur një sondazh pikërisht për kthimin e saj, duke shtruar pyetjen: "A mendoni se ishte e drejtë që Ana dhe Nikola forcërisht të dërgoheshin në Shqipëri?"

*Historia*

Ana Pareshi, 32 vjeçe, me profesion infermiere, kishte dy vjet që jetonte në qytetin bregdetar të Ipsuiçit së bashku me bashkëshortin e saj anglez, për të cilin dhe la Shqipërinë. Nga kjo martesë ata patën edhe një vajzë, Nikolën, e cila automatikisht fitoi nënshtetësinë angleze. Për arsye personale kjo martesë nuk zgjati shumë, duke shkuar në një ndraje të paevitueshme. Ndarja e çiftit shqiptaro-anglez ndodhi vetëm disa ditë pas lindjes së vajzës. Që nga ky moment për Anën, e cila duhej të përballej me rritjen e vajzës, filloi një tjetër betejë dhe ankth, ajo e qëndrimit në Angli.

*Kujdesi i kishës*

Shumë shpejt Ana dhe vajza e saj do të fitonte simpatinë e kishës katolike "San Meri" në qendër të Ipsuiçit. Kisha i strehoi ato dhe në të njëjtën kohë u kujdes për rritjen e vajzës. Të mbetura vetëm me përkrahjen bujare të kishës, oficerët e emigracionit në muajin prill trokasin në shtëpinë ku qëndronin, nga ku më pas i morën dhe i mbyllën në qendrën e deportimeve në Oakington pranë qytetit të Kembrixhit. Atje u treguan se do të largoheshin nga Anglia, por shqiptares iu garantua një rishikim juridik i çështjes, gjë që i jepte kohë qëndrimi deri sa ky proces të kryhej. Atë Halej Dosor i kishës së "San Meri", i cili u kujdes nga afër për këtë çështje, është shprehur: "Fatëkeqësisht rishikimi juridik nuk ishte i suksesshëm." Anës iu tha se ajo do të deportohej nga Anglia. Ajo vendosi që të kthehej vetë përpara se ta kthenin autoritetet e emigracionit. Kështu, Ana bleu një biletë dhe së bashku me Nikolën u nis për në Shqipëri të dielën e kaluar. "Eshtë me të vërtetë për të ardhur keq, ne shpresonim që që ajo mund të qëndronte këtu, Ana kishte shumë se çfarë mund t'i ofronte vendit tonë", është shprehur me keqardhje dhe mes lotëve Atë Halej. Duke shpresuar në rikthimin e Nikolës pasi të mbushë 16 vjeç, ai është shprehur se do të lutet për Anën e Nikolën që të kishin bekimin e Zotit kudo që do të jenë. 

*Deputeti i zonës takoi ministrin e Brendshëm*

Deputeti i zonës së Ipsuich, Kris Mol, ka biseduar personalisht me ministrin Brendshëm anglez në përpjekje për të gjetur një mënyrë që Ana dhe vajza e saj mund të qëndronin në Angli. Ai u shpreh për mediat se "e gjithë fushata ime në këtë çështje ishte një luftë e vërtetë; në fund githçka ishte e qartë. Ajo nuk kishte asnjë kërcënim se do të persekutohej në vendin e saj, gjë që është e vetmja mënyrë për të qëndruar". Ky i fundit nuk e përjashtoi mundësinë e Anës për t'u rikthyer në Angli. Ai thkesoi se Ana, nëse dëshiron, mund të bëj një aplikim për të marrë një vizë pune, aftësitë e saj do të merren në konsideratë.

----------

